# New Style Anonimo Rubber strap with Loop & Tang Buckle!



## abouttime (Jul 16, 2008)

I have had a few people ask me if a regular style loop and tang buckle will work on the new style heavy duty Anonimo rubber strap. Its a good question because I have only ever sold them on the new style Anonimo deployment buckle.. as seen here;

Anonimo New Style Rubber strap with Deployment Buckle new-style-rub-strap-deplo

I thought it should work so I took an Anonimo Bronze Milimetri Polluce that comes on the rubber strap and removed the deploy and installed the new Style Rubber strap... It works just fine.. here it is...;

Anonimo New Style Rubber strap with Loop & Tang Buckle new-style-rub-tang-buckle


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks Steve !!!


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Nimo rubber don't come cheap...


----------



## Fatz028 (Mar 14, 2009)

It's a little pricey for a rubber strap and a buckle.


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

That must be some exotic rubber they use in those new Nimo straps (and buckles)--$320 and $525!! I think I'll go the aftermarket route when and if I need a new rubber for mine. Obviously the message that the forum has been sending, about Nimo pricing themselves out of business, hasn't quite reached headquarters yet...


----------



## ericfeuer (Feb 8, 2007)

they must be high...


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Anonimos look so good on Isofranes you would have to be crazy to spend the money on one of those.


----------



## abouttime (Jul 16, 2008)

You could always buy an Ulysse Nardin Maxi Marine Rubber strap for ~ $1000.00 LOL


everything is relative.. 

And yes this is a very high quality silicone rubber type strap.. I was never a fan of the older Anonimo rubber straps as they seemed too small for the watch and were made poorly.. but this new style is first quality..


----------



## ericfeuer (Feb 8, 2007)

Im lookin for a Nimo Pro GMT Bracelet....you got???


----------



## Fatz028 (Mar 14, 2009)

Awesome a rubber band that cost more then a watch. Ridiculous! Even the bracelet is over priced.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

You can also buy a high quality Bonetto Cinturini rubber strap for 1/10th or less of the Nimo rubbers. I think everyone understands relativity but questions the reasonableness of the pricing considering the cost of production and more importantly taking into account there brand position in the industry.



abouttime said:


> You could always buy an Ulysse Nardin Maxi Marine Rubber strap for ~ $1000.00 LOL
> 
> everything is relative..
> 
> And yes this is a very high quality silicone rubber type strap.. I was never a fan of the older Anonimo rubber straps as they seemed too small for the watch and were made poorly.. but this new style is first quality..


----------



## DDD3333 (Sep 11, 2011)

CGSshorty...."Anonimos look so good on Isofranes". 

Well, I and several others agree (the irony being that some think Isofranes are expensive at just a third the price) and have happily gone that route. Its not the cost either, personally I think the watches are enhanced with Isofrane straps.

I held back on passing any comments re the price for the rubber straps over the last several days but honestly, one expects the likes of Panerai and even Breitling to hit you up for OEM products. However, for a smaller boutique company such as Anonimo, a rubber strap for over 300 dollars seems like someone is having a joke.

I do not see how anyone really justifies this price level. I think even if the strap with the tang set up was half the price I would still opt for the Isofrane...


----------



## korneevy (May 17, 2012)

DDD3333 said:


> ...for a smaller boutique company such as Anonimo, a rubber strap for over 300 dollars seems like someone is having a joke.
> I do not see how anyone really justifies this price level


+1,000,000.

This is almost ..hmm whats the word...unethical? - to charge this much for a simple, no thrills rubber strap. I mean I was finding it crazy to buy PAM rubber for 150$ but in terms of market positioning Anonimo must realise they are well over their head on it and need to get real on their pricing, reflective of the place their product currently occupies and customer perception of the brand.

I mean at this point, the company should be focusing on making as much profit as possible from their reasonably priced and well respected watches, not by trying to rip off the owners by peddling over-priced rubber at $300+ a pop. I'd say price them at 150$ with the buckle or 90$ without one, email every registered owner with an offer to buy one with shipping included, and you will get these straps flying out of the door. Hell, this is still probably 5 times of their production cost so get the volume moving and every other owner who has an old version of the rubber will happily get the new one just for the kicks.

I know I would - but at the moment I'd rather have it on my Bonetto Cinturini rubber which I paid a whooping 35$ for and cant be happier.


----------



## ericfeuer (Feb 8, 2007)

Bonetto all the way!!!!!


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

Guys...Buy whatever are you comfortable with... ppl can buy 1000 dollars rubber strap, others like the ones for 40 dollars... The important is to get what you feel the best !!!!


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

As always, the staunch defender of the Anonimo Realm!! Yes, Nelson, of course we will buy what we want--the point here is that Anonimo's recent rubber straps releases, and their subsequent prices, are inconsistent with their current status and standing in the market place--a bit more prudence is in order, at least as voiced here by several Anonimists--many of us would LIKE to buy the Anonimo straps, but the unreasonable pricing FORCES us to look elsewhere--not only does it not HAVE to be this way, it SHOULD NOT be this way.


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

As usual... very good points from Peter... but what is not overpriced? Is common this days with watch manufacturers... even certain aftermarket straps are priced like the ones from manufacturers.

To me I have the feeling that the old style ANonimo Strap is way better than the new one... because I saw a lot of pictures over the net and looks to me like a dirt catcher.

The old one was so clean... I agree with some ppl here that is thin but Why not they put some rubber into the old one to make it at least 4.5mm... The Vanilla Scent is over my strap case... and most important to me, look at the pictures and who can tell me if any dirt can be seen on it?

What should be and what should not is a big issue in the world of watches !


----------



## 11oss (Jul 16, 2007)

Fatz028 said:


> It's a little pricey for a rubber strap and a buckle.


That's a shame I was looking around for the new style rubber. I had decided to treat my incoming Polluce 

I expected a highish price perhaps $200-$250. but :-s

Wow such a shame it looks to be a very nice strap that would compliment all my Anonimos'

I can afford it but I just can't justify spending so much for a piece of rubber strap. It would hurt my head spending that much on one.

I have a 22mm Isofrane somewhere that I put away for future if only I could find it.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

11oss said:


> That's a shame I was looking around for the new style rubber. I had decided to treat my incoming Polluce
> 
> I expected a highish price perhaps $200-$250. but :-s
> 
> ...


Incoming polluce ? Did you get the new one on a bracelet from ebay ?


----------



## 11oss (Jul 16, 2007)

92gli said:


> Incoming polluce ? Did you get the new one on a bracelet from ebay ?


Yes. were you bidding me up 

Well new old stock supossedly. old style with the CNS logo etc etc.

Yor're not going to tell me its a fake are you.

Not sure if it was a bargain but Id wanted a SS with black face for a while and was thinking of buying a ss bracelet anyway. This mean in man maths i got the watch cheap


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

11oss said:


> Yes. were you bidding me up
> 
> Well new old stock supossedly. old style with the CNS logo etc etc.
> 
> ...


Nope, didn't bid. Forgot the auction was ending. 1750 would have been my top anyway. I'm sure it's real. And it has a black date display which is nice, many of them are white. It will look great on an isofrane. Congrats!


----------



## 11oss (Jul 16, 2007)

That must have been a different watch mine has white date. I agree black date wheel looks better but I think that's only on the new ones.


----------



## 11oss (Jul 16, 2007)

Wow Ive just noticed something while dribbling over anonimo watches on that site (good website by the way)

The deployant buckle is $250 on its own

The rubber strap with buckle is $525

so 2 pieces of injection molded rubber are more expensive than the metal deployant which has many more man actions in its manufacture than a rubber strap.

Does not compute.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

11oss said:


> That must have been a different watch mine has white date. I agree black date wheel looks better but I think that's only on the new ones.


Right... it was the used one that has the black date. Which I want, but not at almost double the going rate for a used anonimo.


----------



## 11oss (Jul 16, 2007)

You've got me worried now though  never seen a black face polluce with a white date wheel.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

11oss said:


> You've got me worried now though  never seen a black face polluce with a white date wheel.


Ive seen multiple examples of both. No worries. Not like anonimo is consistent with those details.


----------



## whywatch9 (Sep 30, 2012)

92gli said:


> Not like anonimo is consistent with those details.


^_^ + 1


----------



## 11oss (Jul 16, 2007)

92gli said:


> Ive seen multiple examples of both. No worries. Not like anonimo is consistent with those details.


Well they are not consistent with depth ratings either so i suppose it makes sense 

Thanks eases the mind somewhat.


----------

